# Recommendations for temporary/travel cage



## Ratnerd (May 12, 2016)

I'm going to be getting a couple baby girl rats in the near future, and the breeder recommended starting them out until they are about 3-4 months old in a smaller cage than what will be their permanent home. I would also like this to be their temporary/travel cage for up to about 10 or so days at a time when they are adults (I don't travel often, but at least once a year this will be a necessity). I was thinking of something like the Martin's H-600 or R-640, but am open to any good suggestions. I need to get this soon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Martins cages like the one you suggested are great for travel cages. But young rats are full of energy and need a full sized cage. Especially girls. I would put them in a full sized cage. Did the breeder say why he/she wanted them in a small cage.


----------



## Ratnerd (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the input. In the breeder's opinion, a large cage that you would house adults in isn't suitable for 6 week old rats that don't have balance yet and need some time to adjust. She recommends a one or two story cage for the transition period (until 3-4 months old) then moving to the full sized normal cage. Since I need a travel cage anyway, I thought this would be a good option. Of course this is only one person's opinion, and I'd be open to hearing about others' experiences with this.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ratnerd said:


> Thanks for the input. In the breeder's opinion, a large cage that you would house adults in isn't suitable for 6 week old rats that don't have balance yet and need some time to adjust. She recommends a one or two story cage for the transition period (until 3-4 months old) then moving to the full sized normal cage. Since I need a travel cage anyway, I thought this would be a good option. Of course this is only one person's opinion, and I'd be open to hearing about others' experiences with this.


I put my babies straight into their double critter nation with no problem at all. Maybe she worries they could climb on the outside of a big cage and fall?! I heard of a few babies falling on the inside of their cage and dying after a seizure but could have been something else, and again it is only a couple cases. Have plenty of hammocks so if a rat fall it is never more than 10 inches or so if you wanted to be super safe.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd get a Rat Manor and some zip ties, to be cost effective. But the Martin's are also okay.

The only time I'd downsize is if I had some really shy rats. Makes it easier to get them to come out.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Your breeder sounds quite silly. Babies have tons of energy. It would not be fair to them to put them in such a small cage at all. I can't imagine why anyone would suggest that. 

6 week old rats have lovely balance and should have zero issues at all. They are all over the place just like adults. 

I put my 2 week old babies in a martins 690 to grow out. At 2-3 weeks old they are all over the entire cage perfectly. You wouldn't want a super tall cage where if they fell unprotected it could be harmed but most cages with levels are going to be perfectly fine and for taller cages you can do hammocks in the middle.

I love martins cages but would never use less than a 680 for anything other then a travel cage.


----------



## Ratnerd (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the perspectives! Then I'll go ahead and just focus on getting them a regular full-sized cage and wait on a travel cage since I won't need it for a while. I'm planning on getting the Martin's 690 as that's pretty much the only decent cage I've found that I have the space for, and I don't plan on having more than 2 at a time.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah, my babies were super young when I got them and they went straight into the DCN just fine. My little loves are 4.5 months now, I can't imagine having waited this long to put them in a multi story cage! They'd hate that haha.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ratnerd said:


> Thanks for all the perspectives! Then I'll go ahead and just focus on getting them a regular full-sized cage and wait on a travel cage since I won't need it for a while. I'm planning on getting the Martin's 690 as that's pretty much the only decent cage I've found that I have the space for, and I don't plan on having more than 2 at a time.


You may want to get the 695 instead. On cage calculators the 690 is often seen as too small. It really is not very wide at all. Like truly super thin. It is hard to fit anything in. I wish I would have gotten the 695 instead. That is why I only use it as a cage for the babies. 

You also 110% HAVE to have it powdercoated. The galvanized is god awful and will not last long at all, pure waste of money. it will rust and it absorbs urine & will stink to high heaven and you can't get rid of the smell. I have seen people suggest the cage wouldn't even last a year! The powder coating is awesome though.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Ratnerd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the perspectives! Then I'll go ahead and just focus on getting them a regular full-sized cage and wait on a travel cage since I won't need it for a while. I'm planning on getting the Martin's 690 as that's pretty much the only decent cage I've found that I have the space for, and I don't plan on having more than 2 at a time.
> ...


Just don't go crazy like I did and get the RUUD. It's a beast with lots of burden.


----------



## Ratnerd (May 12, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Just don't go crazy like I did and get the RUUD. It's a beast with lots of burden.





moonkissed said:


> You may want to get the 695 instead. On cage calculators the 690 is often seen as too small. It really is not very wide at all. Like truly super thin. It is hard to fit anything in. I wish I would have gotten the 695 instead. That is why I only use it as a cage for the babies.
> 
> You also 110% HAVE to have it powdercoated. The galvanized is god awful and will not last long at all, pure waste of money. it will rust and it absorbs urine & will stink to high heaven and you can't get rid of the smell. I have seen people suggest the cage wouldn't even last a year! The powder coating is awesome though.


I'll keep that in mind. The first cages I had back in the mid-late 80s were galvanized and held up pretty well overall, but definitely weren't ideal. I do remember a bit of rust and stinkiness. And I'll definitely be avoiding monstrosity cages!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Powder coated is wonderful. Though if you're really looking for your permanent cage, get a Critter Nation. I've had Martin's and CN, and I like the CN so much better.


----------

